# Indiana Officer Killed In Afghanistan



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AP Photo/Plymouth Police Department

Indiana National Guard 1st Sgt. Jeffery McLochlin was also an officer for the Plymouth Police Department.

*Courtesy of WNDU-TV*



Plymouth, IN-- NewsCenter 16 has learned a police officer for the Plymouth Police Department has died while serving in the National Guard, overseas.

Plymouth Police Officer Jeff McLochlin was killed in Afghanistan late Wednesday night. However, the events leading up to his death are unknown at this time.

Officer McLochlin was a member of the National Guard Special Forces Unit and was serving in his second tour of duty.

Before coming to the Plymouth Police Department in March of 1999, McLochlin served as a police officer in Rochester.

His ties to the police force are embedded within his family history. His father served as the Fulton County Sheriff for several years.

McLochlin had taken a leave of absence from the force to serve in the National Guard.

He was the 13th Hoosier soldier to be killed in the War on Terror.

He leaves behind a wife and three children.

_Republished with permission of WNDU-TV._


----------

